# Fiat door pocket



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Having just come back from our third outing in our new MH and being our first MH we are really enjoying it. What I need is another door pocket for the pasengers door (the big one at the base of the door).I have one on drivers side but it seems as if somebody forgot to fit one on the passengers side, I have looked in all my mags. but can't find a supplier anybody know where I can locate one?


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
On the Pre 2002 Ducato, Fiat only fitted the drivers door pocket
Not sure whats on the later models.
You han get one through any Fiat dealer, dont know how much it costs though.

Gary


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

fjmike said:


> Having just come back from our third outing in our new MH and being our first MH we are really enjoying it. What I need is another door pocket for the pasengers door (the big one at the base of the door).I have one on drivers side but it seems as if somebody forgot to fit one on the passengers side, I have looked in all my mags. but can't find a supplier anybody know where I can locate one?


Hellofjmike

i think the fiat comes with one each side, as I am sure our new vehicle will have one each side. Ask the converter you got it from if new, if not new then try a Fiat commercial dealer or maybe Marquis if you have a branch near you, Brownhills maybe even Fiamma. Should be easy to get hold of one.

Motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Our Peugeot came without the pocket and we bought one through esssandjay in Poole. Cost about £15.00 incl post I think. http://essanjay.co.uk/
I was told it was simple to fit but the door trim has to be removed to do so and I didn't feel competent to do that so gave it to the people who serviced the van to do.
It is a stupid ommission to save a few pounds especially when you can feel the holes through the trim if you measure using the other pocket as a guide.


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

*door pockets*

on my 2002 fiat /bessacarr e745 we have two pockets ( one each door )

dave


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there fjmike,

I fitted one as you describe on my 2000 model. Sourced it from a commercial breaker (£4 as new cond.). Ordered a set of door panel inserts from Fiat dealer (think 20p ea.).

The door has the appropriate sockets but not the inserts and you will have to *very* carefully lift the bottom half of the trim by feeling along the edge with something like a narrow filling knife. Prise out the plugs *very* slowly and carefully otherwise they pop out of the door trim.

The inner door panel inserts simply press into place in the four sockets. It is then a simple task to 'feel' for the inserts through the door panel trim and make a tiny hole with a pointed tool, eg bradawl. 

TIP - use the new pocket and align it in approx the same pass. door position as on the driver's door to help locate the four screw locations 'by feel'.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi, we have a 99 fiat and we had two pockets, it wasn't until mine(passenger side) fell off with all my stuff in, including digi camera, that we realizied it wasn't fitted properly, so i (last trip-had another brain wave!) ouch two and counting. My sister gave me a supermarket upmarket shopping bag with handles, so i slide these, one on each side. over the seat belt thingy, and hey presto a safe place for all the stuff we need when travelling, drinks, phone, map sweets .............................but i might check out the pocket! :roll:


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Raine,

It may not have been fitted with the tiny door inserts which the four mounting screws are located in. If you want any further info let us know and I'll dig out the invoice which may have a part number. 

Cheers


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I found that the pockets were much cheaper to buy from the Peugeot dealer than Fiat. Same item!!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks Keng that would be good, it was quite a shock, i had a lot in it, and it just went .....................plop! you could see after it had fallen out that it hadn't been fitted right, they might just as well have used blue tack, i was not amused, especially as we had gone down a very tight lane, were reversing, with a tractor coming one way, and something else going on, and then stuff all over the place. arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh if you could it would be great, cheers! :lol:


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Raine,

The Fiat part no. is 46408953, described as - plug, 4 of

Sorry I was a bit misleading with the earlier price, they're actually,

22p each


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks, keng, is it 88p for the 4 screws or the inserts, (i have re written this twice cos the first on re reading it sounded decidedly rude, ) dont think it sounds much better now, but hope you know what i mean.


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Raine,

door plugs are 88p for four.

As for the other items you mention, depends where you shop.

*PS* I had to make a really big effort to remain neutral.

Mind you, I was tempted :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol:  :lol:


----------

